# View nicht bekannt machen



## luciferi (27. Nov 2009)

Ich habe ein Plugin welches aus 3 Views besteht,alle 3 Views funktionieren auch wunderbar wenn ich das Plugin nach Eclipse exportiere. Jetz möchte ich aber das nur 1 View dort auswählbar ist, die anderen 2 sollen nur über diesen geöffnet werden können.Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit die View vor Eclipse zu "verstecken",also sie dort nicht bekannt zu machen o.ä so dass der Benutzer nur diesen einen View öffnen kann?

Die Views zu Editoren zu machen ist keine Option da es Views sein sollen/müssen!


----------



## Gonzo17 (27. Nov 2009)

Naja. Wenn du einen View in der plugin.xml nicht bei den Extensions einträgst, dann gibts ihn für Eclipse doch auch nicht. ???:L Und rein theoretisch solltest du ihn trotzdem programmatisch aufrufen können.


----------



## luciferi (27. Nov 2009)

Da wirft er mir leider ne PartInitException,zZ ruf ich die Views in der Art:

```
IWorkbenchPage page = PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getActivePage();
page.showView( TestCaseEditor.ID, caseModel.getName(), IWorkbenchPage.VIEW_VISIBLE );
```


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2009)

Dürfte schwierig werden. Du kannst die Views über den activities/capabilities Extension Point verstecken, aber ich vermute das sie wieder sichtbar werden wenn du sie zum ersten mal programmatisch öffnest.
Das entspricht auch nicht wirklich den Eclipse Paradigmen. Mit einem RCP solltest du das tun können, als PlugIn eher nicht (zumindestens nicht zufriedenstellend).
Ausserdem, was ist wenn der Anwender die Views nicht schließt, dann sind sie beim nächsten Start wieder da (wenn das Perspective Layout persistent ist).
Was ist wenn die Perspektive geklont wird usw.


----------



## luciferi (2. Dez 2009)

Also das mit den activities hat wunderbar geklappt,danke


----------

